# anybody from the norfolk\suffolk area



## mart (May 2, 2004)

heelo is there anybody there???????????
having only just joined up i was interesteed if there were any other tractor people up here!!
ttfn.mart :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Mart

Well I live in Diss and work @ Martlesham so cover both counties most days.

Whereabouts are you based?

Norman


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

i am from norwich, in the city center, are we the only ones from this area?[/url][/list][/code]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Their are others about but when I've tried to arrange a local meet no one wants to come and play 

Best thing is to get yourself along to the meet @ the Cambridge Motel 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26281

We had a meet a while ago to the North Norfolk coast
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=24822

I was the only local attendee, the others came from Lincolnshire, Birmingham, Ipswich & Harlow. So even when on the "door step" local's don't seem keen to attend.

Let me know if you want to meet up and I'm sure we can sort something out 

Norman


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

[Let me know if you want to meet up and I'm sure we can sort something out 

Norman[/quote]

hi norman, Will see if i can make tha meet on wednesday, if not we can sort out another date, so this area is abit shy if that`s the word. :? 
never mind. ttfn.mart


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is it because not many people in Norfolk have heard about the Internet? :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Is it because not many people in Norfolk have heard about the Internet? :wink:


You cheeky monkey - cause they've heard of the Internet just a lack of them finding the TT Forum and knowing how to post and attend a meet :roll: :lol:

Norman


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Is it because not many people in Norfolk have heard about the Internet? :wink:


well scotty,i think that might be abit unfair :lol: 
maybe it`s because they don`t know how to turn the computer on more likely. have you not heard how slow norfolk is? :lol: :lol:


----------

